# Lahore to host International Army competition"PACES"



## Vapnope

October 10, 2016, 8:00 pm
SHARE :





*INP*


inShare
*COLOMBO:* A 27 member delegation of the Sri Lankan Army PACES (Pakistan Army Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System) met with High Commissioner of Pakistan in Sri Lanka, Maj Gen (R) Syed Shakeel Hussain at the High Commission of Pakistan on Monday.

The delegation is traveling to Lahore, Pakistan to participate in the International PACES Competition starting from 18-26 October 2016.

While, addressing the delegation, the High Commissioner highlighted that Pakistan and Sri Lanka have consistently maintained close, cordial and mutually supportive relations at all levels.

These deep rooted relations draws strength from centuries old civilizational links through our shared rich heritage, which is preserved by the people and Government of Pakistan with due reverence, he added.

Shakeel Hussain further elaborated that the Government of Pakistan is actively engaged with all neighboring countries in an effort to create a peaceful neighborhood.

On Pakistan-Sri Lanka relations, both sides have intensified political engagement and undertaken substantive measures to further deepen and broaden the economic relationship, he added
http://nation.com.pk/national/10-Oc...n-international-paces-competition-in-pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Lahore to host int'l army competition*
October 10, 2016, 8:00 pm
inShare


*COLOMBO:* A 27 member delegation of the Sri Lankan Army PACES (Pakistan Army Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System) met with High Commissioner of Pakistan in Sri Lanka, Maj Gen (R) Syed Shakeel Hussain at the High Commission of Pakistan on Monday.

The delegation is traveling to Lahore, Pakistan to participate in the International PACES Competition starting from 18-26 October 2016.

While, addressing the delegation, the High Commissioner highlighted that Pakistan and Sri Lanka have consistently maintained close, cordial and mutually supportive relations at all levels.

These deep rooted relations draws strength from centuries old civilizational links through our shared rich heritage, which is preserved by the people and Government of Pakistan with due reverence, he added.

Shakeel Hussain further elaborated that the Government of Pakistan is actively engaged with all neighboring countries in an effort to create a peaceful neighborhood.

On Pakistan-Sri Lanka relations, both sides have intensified political engagement and undertaken substantive measures to further deepen and broaden the economic relationship, he added.
http://nation.com.pk/national/10-Oc...n-international-paces-competition-in-pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

The newspaper called it as "International" competition but details of other teams participating in this exercise are awaited. Nonetheless here is the link from Sri Lanka as

http://www.lankabusinessonline.com/...te-in-pakistan-combat-efficiency-competition/

and heading as

*Sri Lanka Army to participate in Pakistan combat efficiency competition*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

